# Instantcake not giving full capacity



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

My DSR6000 gave out, so I figured it was time to shove the 250GB drive I had laying around into my Hughes SD-DVR40.
Being short on time (and my wife's patience, having already lost ~140GB of recorded movies) I downloaded instantcake, and installed it onto my new drive.

The installation went pretty smooth; however, it's only giving 126hrs. And it even said that on the instantcake screen, as well as under settings.
I'm wondering, since it gave me that in instantcake, if somehow the computer bios didn't recognize the whole disk.

I don't know if this is an LBA-48 issue or not, because the latest version of instantcake is supposed to have that already in there.

Can anyone help?

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

marrone said:


> My DSR6000 gave out, so I figured it was time to shove the 250GB drive I had laying around into my Hughes SD-DVR40.
> Being short on time (and my wife's patience, having already lost ~140GB of recorded movies) I downloaded instantcake, and installed it onto my new drive.
> 
> The installation went pretty smooth; however, it's only giving 126hrs. And it even said that on the instantcake screen, as well as under settings.
> ...


Might be an issue with your PC. Make sure the BIOS is not set up with any specific information that defines the size of the drive you are setting. Try setting things to AUTOMATIC or OFF; the boot CD should work just fine without the BIOS being set to anything.

Also, as the InstantCake CD boots, try to watch the boot screens to see what size the drive is recognized as.

If you still have a problem, try another PC if you've got one.

Either way, the problem is likely related to the BIOS of your PC...


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Yes, it turns out it was.
I thought my PC was new enough to handle it. But it wasn't.
A visit to my work's IT department and one of their machines (after trying 4), and Instantcake brought it to 280 or so hours.

Thanks for the response.
-Mike


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

marrone said:


> Yes, it turns out it was.
> I thought my PC was new enough to handle it. But it wasn't.
> A visit to my work's IT department and one of their machines (after trying 4), and Instantcake brought it to 280 or so hours.
> 
> ...


How old was the PC you were using? I've been using five year old boxes for testing with no problems at all... what BIOS/chipset did it have?


----------

